# what to do with 8.48......



## 84cent (May 4, 2012)

*Bal:  8.48*




1. Manawatu/Taranaki Und 170, (-110), 1.67/1.52..............................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 4, 2012)

couldn't access the site.  was #2.   another loss

2. Sousa/Ramos ^20.5, (-120), 0.60/0.50.................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 4, 2012)

3. LAD/CHC Und 3.5 for 1st 5, (-110), 0.56/0.51..........................................................
4. LAD > CHC, (-128), 1.79/1.40..............................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 4, 2012)

5. DEN -3 > LAL, (-120), 3.74/3.12.............................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

6. (If'd from #5) CIN scores first vs. PIT, (-155), 1.00/0.65..........................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

7. (If'd from #6) PHI Und 22.5 for 1Q, (-105), 0.62/0.59..........................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

8. (If'd from #7) Penarol/Dep.Libertad Und 157.5, (-110), 0.55/0.50..........................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

9.

$3.47	$1.45	Pending	5/5/12 2:00am  Korea Soccer  6108 Suwon Samsung BlueWings (KOR) -239* vs Daejeon (KOR)


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

clear

9. Suwon BlueWings > Daejeon, (-239), 3.47/1.45.................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

10. (If'd from #9) Auckland > Oceanagold, (-500), 2.50/0.50......................................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

#5 was an all-in w/ a balance low of 3.74


1. Manawatu/Taranaki Und 170, (-110), 1.67/1.52..............................................................
2. Sousa/Ramos ^20.5, (-120), 0.60/0.50..........................................................................
3. LAD/CHC Und 3.5 for 1st 5, (-110), 0.56/0.51.................................................................
4. LAD > CHC, (-128), 1.79/1.40.....................................................................................
5. DEN -3 > LAL, (-120), 3.74/3.12..................................................................................
6. (If'd from #5) CIN scores first vs. PIT, (-155), 1.00/0.65......................................................
7. (If'd from #6) PHI Und 22.5 for 1Q, (-105), 0.62/0.59.........................................................
8. (If'd from #7) Penarol/Dep.Libertad Und 157.5, (-110), 0.55/0.50.........................................
9. Suwon BlueWings > Daejeon, (-239), 3.47/1.45................................................................
10. (If'd from #9) Auckland > Oceanagold, (-500), 2.50/0.50...................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

_9. Suwon BlueWings > Daejeon, (-239), 3.47/1.45................................................................_

this is the #16 team vs the #1 team

for goals:  15
against:     4


losing 1-0 already.  this sums up my luck lately.


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

11. Auckland -9 > Oceangold, (-110), 0.88/0.80...................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

12. Errani/Vesnina ^20, (+105), 1.59/1.67...................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

13. Heidenheim/Sandhausen Und 2.5, (-101), 1.61/1.59......................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

14. Norwich/Arsenal Und 5.5 (at HT), (-189), 1.68/0.89......................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

more bullshit losses

All-in #2

15. Kataja/Nilan Und 157.5, (-110), 3.26/2.96......................................................


----------



## 84cent (May 5, 2012)

corrected... as is an IF


15. (If'd from #12) Kataja/Nilan Und 157.5, (-110), 3.26/2.96......................................................


Also, the #12 was the only one I had pending left... which then won.   So was basically left down to 1.59 bal.   So technically this Finland under is All-in #3.


----------

